# Accept the Responsibility to Surprise Reality ...



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=316468










*mods, hoping you let this cross-posting go through, as I'm hoping to get more attention for this than just the spiritual route, IYKWIM ...


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Had posted this thread to coincide with the last Sulha gathering last summer, but was just directed to Eliyahu McLean's own website (the link in this post is an article on his site, so feel free to dig around







), and am always happy to spread the word about him, first because he's our _khevra_ (a friend who's like part of a family) and second because he needs all the support he can get from wherever he can get it.

Quote:

... _"On the third day, the theme of the study was forgiveness (sulha/slicha). Rabbis Shaul Yutkavitch and Micha Odenheimer gave powerful teachings from the Jewish tradition. Then an Israeli and Palestinian from a new project "Fighters meet Fighters", bringing together former Israeli combat fighters and Palestinian militants came and shared stories of their transformation from military combatants to peacemakers. At that moment crowds of Palestinians from Ramallah, Jenin and Bethlehem joined the circle, as well as settlers arriving from the anti-disengagement rally at Kfar Maimon, and representatives from the Bereaved Parents Circle. A Nigerian priest came and offered a prayer for healing of the Children of Abraham ..."_

Yes, they take donations.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

And thank you for the title upgrade to :adina:


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Time for the post-New Year's bump.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Considering the depressing developments, it seemed time for a bump.

Surprising reality indeed.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

More bumping.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumped in honor of MDC member CityKid.

But any reason is a good one.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping in honor of the Second World Conference of Imams and Rabbis for Peace which just ended in Spain.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping in honor of :adina: being overdue







...


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping in memory of those souls that left us too soon. And in honor of the mamas who carried them.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping just because I can.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping for Eliyahu's upcoming retreat in the Berkshires.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping because we've obviously got to pray a lot harder and work a lot harder for peace nowadays, don't we.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

:


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Bumping because it's that time.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

"If we are serious about peace in the Middle East, education and welfare programs have to be on the agenda, in a big way."


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

A new bump for the new year.

With the added commentary that this year's main Sulha gathering was cancelled due to war.










But they're still there and still working ...


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

:


----------

